# High-Res Console and Screen Saver Conflict



## Android1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am running FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p4/i386, and I am having an issue with the screen saver and running a high-resolution VESA console. 

When the high-resolution console functionality is enabled (as described here), the screen saver does not activate after a specified amount time. The screen simply freezes until I hit the down arrow key, whereupon the screen will blink, the console text will turn yellow, and the screen will unfreeze. Is there a way to make the screen saver work normally?


If you need any log files or additional information of any kind, please let me know, and I will furnish you with what you need to the best of my ability. I greatly appreciate your help concerning this matter.


----------



## Android1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Could a moderator explain why my thread was moved to Installing & Upgrading? Is a kernel recompilation considered an upgrade?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2009)

Close enough. Base system installation issue.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 31, 2009)

lcd?  scroddy video card?  which screensaver?  which mode?  boot splash screen set?



Oh, and on the off chance you haven't found it yet (from man 4 splash):
	
	



```
The screen saver may be instantly activated by hitting the saver key: the
     defaults are Shift-Pause on the AT enhanced keyboard and
     Shift-Ctrl-NumLock/Pause on the AT 84 keyboard.
```


----------



## Android1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Fronclynne, thank you very much for the tip about man splash. I was trying to find the correct entry for the screen saver yesterday, but my search was unsuccessful.

I think I figured out what my issue is. Below is an excerpt from man splash:


```
The screen saver will not run if the screen is not in text mode.
```

This makes complete sense. When I compile the SC_PIXEL_MODE option to enable raster mode for the high-res console, that is when the screen saver stops working correctly. My issue is simply a limitation of the system.


Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## Android1 (Mar 31, 2009)

One more thing. How do I tag my thread as solved?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

It's normally under Thread Tools - Edit Thread (top right of first post), but it may depend on your 'status' whether it's available. Anyway, I tagged the thread as solved.


----------



## Android1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks. I believe I have to make ten approved posts and be a member for ten days before I receive edit privileges.


----------



## sidney6 (May 9, 2009)

I just set up the hi-res console the other day and have the same problem.  Except I don't consider it solved just yet.  It would seem there should be a way to issue a command to blank the screen, and a way to make it a hot key function.  Then you just hit the hot key before leaving the room.  Or program it to run via cron every hour on the hour.  

I'd look into this, but I can't even get on the internet yet.  I'm happy though.  Learning a lot.  Baby steps.

sid

ps  But seriously,  it ain't solved 'til ya can save the screen.


----------

